# northern territory state sponsorship



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

I am not sure why many people not mentioning abt northern territory state sponsorship. Is it very bad state? or getting job is very tough? Please share your experience about northern territory state sponsorship and what is there processing time.

If someone already got SS and searching IT job there, please share your exp.


----------



## madpk (Sep 4, 2013)

*NT State Sponsor*

I am also interested in apply for NT SS. Can some one let me know job situation for IT professionals in Darwin? I am planning to apply for NT State sponsorship,
1. Did anyone get NT state sponsorship?
2. How long it takes to get their reply?
3. Did you provide 'Contacts in NT'?
4. How did you provide strong evidence of employability in the NT?
5. Reason for applying NT nomination?


Appreciate quick response. Thanks


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

I have applied for SS on ANZSCO code 263111. Don;t know if anyone else is there..... It was the only option for me


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

emran said:


> I have applied for SS on ANZSCO code 263111. Don;t know if anyone else is there..... It was the only option for me


Dear Mr. Emran:

Have you got your SS? How long does it take usually? 

Basically I am planning to lodge my SS application for NT based on their rules stated as: 
" NT considers application if you have a skilled occupation that is on the DIBP Consolidated Skilled Occupation List (CSOL) but not on the NT's SMP where you are able to provide independent evidence of positive employment prospects in the NT either in your skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation".

Since my Occupation is not on the NT's SMP but in CSOL, will there is a chance for me to get SS ? did you find something like this case?

Regards,
Bashar


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Basharbd said:


> Dear Mr. Emran:
> 
> Have you got your SS? How long does it take usually?
> 
> ...


Hi Bashar,

They have rejected my SS because they wanted to give priority to local people or someone with the job offer or someone with a relative in the state. So, I am not coming to NT after all.


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Basharbd said:


> Dear Mr. Emran:
> 
> Have you got your SS? How long does it take usually?
> 
> ...


Hi bashar
Still there is scope for u but u have to search jobs for u and have to show very strong employment prospects 
U have to search from websites like seek.com and if there are min 10 jobs for your occupation,u still have a chance


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

ajaymannat said:


> Hi bashar
> Still there is scope for u but u have to search jobs for u and have to show very strong employment prospects
> U have to search from websites like seek.com and if there are min 10 jobs for your occupation,u still have a chance


Hello Ajay:

Thank you for your information. I am gonna lodge the application shortly by an Agent. All research works have been done already & now this is time to upload & apply. Please keep me in your prayers.

Do you know anyone whose occupation was not in demand (but in CSOL) but got SS from NT recently?

Regards,


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Basharbd said:


> Hello Ajay:
> 
> Thank you for your information. I am gonna lodge the application shortly by an Agent. All research works have been done already & now this is time to upload & apply. Please keep me in your prayers.
> 
> ...


Hi bashar i see from ur time line that u applied for state sponsorship on 20 jan .
Any progress then .????????


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

HI Bashar,

Even I applied on 16th January for NT SS and interested in knowing if you get any response...


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

dear all,
please update if anyone got an EOI recently for NT...Your invitation to apply are our hopes..Thanks!!


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi all 
I got my sponsorship today thanks to all buddys i can write yaar 
Too happy and cant handle this happiness


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> Hi all
> I got my sponsorship today thanks to all buddys i can write yaar
> Too happy and cant handle this happiness


Hi Ajay,

Can you update your signature.. so that people know how much time it took for your process... 

Congratulations on getting the SS!


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> Can you update your signature.. so that people know how much time it took for your process...
> 
> Congratulations on getting the SS!


Thanks dude
I will update my signature 
Best of luck for u
I will pray for u and pray for me as well


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> Thanks dude
> I will update my signature
> Best of luck for u
> I will pray for u and pray for me as well


My agent spoke to them as well... they have received my application and within 3-4 days, they will respond.... btw, what visa category did you get approval for 489 or 190?


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> My agent spoke to them as well... they have received my application and within 3-4 days, they will respond.... btw, what visa category did you get approval for 489 or 190?


I applied for 489 
They are very fast nowdays 
Hope u get urs soon


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Basharbd said:


> Dear Mr. Emran:
> 
> Have you got your SS? How long does it take usually?
> 
> ...


Hi Brother,

Please do let me know the procedure you adopted to apply for NT SS as my occupation also doesn't appear on any SMP but is on CSOL and i am thinking of applying it to NT. How do I provide them with evidence of employability as my occupation is self employed here in india does it means show them the job openings in my occupation or closely related occupation and what else ?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Employability evidence has nothing to do with your current job... you need to search for jobs in the NT for occupation related to you and give those to the authority... the process is simple and is stated on the NT migration website... if you have any other questions, you can post it here....




homeme said:


> Hi Brother,
> 
> Please do let me know the procedure you adopted to apply for NT SS as my occupation also doesn't appear on any SMP but is on CSOL and i am thinking of applying it to NT. How do I provide them with evidence of employability as my occupation is self employed here in india does it means show them the job openings in my occupation or closely related occupation and what else ?


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Even i am looking to apply for NT State Sponsorship. Can someone please enlighten me on the prospects and about the place.

Got positive assessment for Human Resource Adviser - 223111 and waiting to clear IELTS Exam . I heard that if you do not have a job offer its difficult to get NT SS ?

Regards,
Reshma


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

If you are talking about 190/489 sponsorship - they are state sponsored - employment offer may expedite the process but is not essential.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

hi, I also think of NT, my occ. is hr adviser too. Guys who really wants to apply nt for SS? how do you plan to manage it , i mean the funds proof, the required research, the evidence of employability? what the last one means do u have any idea?


----------



## dimuthunuwan (Sep 9, 2013)

superm said:


> If you are talking about 190/489 sponsorship - they are state sponsored - employment offer may expedite the process but is not essential.


hi superm,

I'm also interested in NT SS,I'm a software engineer (261313 Anezco),and having positive skill assement , with IELTS 6 in each.but NT web site saying that we must have "received job offer " .this is the exact words saying that conditions.

*Offshore applicants must provide evidence of having received an offer of employment in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation*

so is it possible to apply for NT SS without having job offer , since if we have received job offer from NT ,we can apply through "Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 186) visa" but not for 190/489.

highly appreciate your ideas asap....

Thanks & Regards,
Dimuthu


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

dimuthunuwan said:


> hi superm,
> 
> I'm also interested in NT SS,I'm a software engineer (261313 Anezco),and having positive skill assement , with IELTS 6 in each.but NT web site saying that we must have "received job offer " .this is the exact words saying that conditions.
> 
> ...


Can you provide the link to it?
Are you looking at - Northern Territory nomination - Australia's Northern Territory ?
Conditions for 190/489 - listed in this page:
http://www.australiasnorthernterrit...ominated-general/Pages/skilled-nominated.aspx
I think you are looking at wrong place.


----------



## dimuthunuwan (Sep 9, 2013)

superm said:


> Can you provide the link to it?
> Are you looking at - Northern Territory nomination - Australia's Northern Territory ?
> Conditions for 190/489 - listed in this page:
> Skilled Regional Nominated (Provisional) (Subclass 489) visa & Skilled Nominated (Subclass 190) visa - Australia's Northern Territory
> I think you are looking at wrong place.


Hi superm,

this is the link . please go to end of page and collapse "Skilled Occupation List (P-Z)" and look for 261313 - software engineer..

Thanks & Regards,
Dimuthu


----------



## rareking (Jul 8, 2014)

madpk said:


> I am also interested in apply for NT SS. Can some one let me know job situation for IT professionals in Darwin? I am planning to apply for NT State sponsorship,
> 1. Did anyone get NT state sponsorship?
> 2. How long it takes to get their reply?
> 3. Did you provide 'Contacts in NT'?
> ...


1. I think I got it. I used the word think because 489 was offered instead of 190 that I applied. 
2. A little over 3 weeks. 
3. My classmate's sister is over there, I am not sure if this is a must but you should try asking friends and see social sites if anybody there that you can reach out for some contact infos. 
4. Screen captures all my application online - all the job sites in AU that I used for job searching. 
5. Talk about the laid back environment, the nature, the beach and the tropical weather maybe. 

Hope these items help and not so late already.


----------



## krishnareddy52 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Dimuthu,

I am also in same situation. 

Did u apply for state nomination.

Kindly let me know how you are going to proceed without offer letter.

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

rareking said:


> 1. I think I got it. I used the word think because 489 was offered instead of 190 that I applied.
> 2. A little over 3 weeks.
> 3. My classmate's sister is over there, I am not sure if this is a must but you should try asking friends and see social sites if anybody there that you can reach out for some contact infos.
> 4. Screen captures all my application online - all the job sites in AU that I used for job searching.
> ...


dear rareking, so as far as I got from your signature, you have got a 489 invite but still want to apply for 190? what is you occupation?


----------



## michelleandrada (Jul 16, 2014)

I have also the same question as yours. Hope someone could answer it in here!


----------



## gt1896 (May 7, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> HI Bashar,
> 
> Even I applied on 16th January for NT SS and interested in knowing if you get any response...


dear huss :

congrats for getting NT 489. one question when applied during NT EOI, did you received any phone calls from darwin govt or immigration people

regards
gt


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hello GT,

No I did not recieve any calls during my sponsorship process...


----------



## gt1896 (May 7, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Hello GT,
> 
> No I did not recieve any calls during my sponsorship process...


thanks huss. i have applied for eoi last june 1st week. till now no replies. when i checked with my agent about it , they said NT is slow with the process and they may give a call to me to check the authenticity of my migration. 

thats why i checked with you ;; 

anyways the total process looks ok for me... also i see that the visa is also taking a bit more time.. 

btw , congrats , and let me know hows NT treating you by august,,

gt


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

U mean you applied for the state sponsorshjp? Which occupation did you apply for? Also, did you apply for 190 or 489?

EOI and SS are two independent processes.. .. And nobody calls during the sponsorship stage.... Agents are known to keep buffer but more than 1.5 months now, surely it is stuck somewhere...


----------



## gt1896 (May 7, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> U mean you applied for the state sponsorshjp? Which occupation did you apply for? Also, did you apply for 190 or 489?
> 
> EOI and SS are two independent processes.. .. And nobody calls during the sponsorship stage.... Agents are known to keep buffer but more than 1.5 months now, surely it is stuck somewhere...


well. i applied for restaurant manager , SS for 489 , NT. 
yes, i too never heard about someone calling during the ss process. also agent said that, they are trying for other states too by july 1st, with the new gap opened. 

however, i received the acknowledgement from DARWIN immigration site, that my application is received and acknowledged 
this is how it was:

I am writing to acknowledge that we have received your application with your nominated occupation of:
Cafe or Restaurant Manager 141111
and once the application has been processed we will advise you of the outcome. Your case officer may contact you at the time of assessment if further documents or information are required.
At present processing of nominations is taking approximately three (3) weeks.
Please note that we do not offer priority processing for nominations. All nominations will be processed in the order in which they are received


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey deven and hussain 
I want to confirm one thing that at the time of lodging 887 visa do we need to show our nominated occupation or any other occupation

I am really tensed on this 
Please confirm and reply
Bcoz it is difficult for me to work as an architect
Bcoz indian and australian architectures are very different from each other.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

No its not required.... The condition is to work for one year.... It does not state anywhere to work in the selected occupation.... However it should be full time job (atleast 35 hours per week) and you should be able to prove that by way of payslips or bank statements or experience certificate etc....


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> Hey deven and hussain I want to confirm one thing that at the time of lodging 887 visa do we need to show our nominated occupation or any other occupation I am really tensed on this Please confirm and reply Bcoz it is difficult for me to work as an architect Bcoz indian and australian architectures are very different from each other.


Occupation is not important i guess to apply for 887...1 year of stay and 1 year of full time work will suffice...


----------



## bhartbir (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi all, 
*for me there is no other option except NT state sponsorship. I would like to know if any one of you has already received this NT state sponsorship or not? 
If yes, then I would like to request you all to share your experience with NT. 

How is life there?
What about atmosphere and weather there?
how about family life there?


not the last , is it worth there?


----------



## shefa (Jul 27, 2014)

hi, can anyone help in giving contact details for NT state sponsorship


----------



## Sharifuddin (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi All,

I would appreciate, if you people please guide me on following matter:

I recently got positive assessment in the occupation Program & Project Administrator 511112. Currently Western Australia is open for this occupation subject to providing of Job Offer Letter.

I read on Norther Territory website following:

"you have a skilled occupation that is on the DIBP Consolidated Skilled Occupation List (CSOL) but not on the NT's Migration Occupation List where you are able to provide independent evidence of positive employment prospects in the NT either in your skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation "

If above is true , please let me know the reality and will this require Job Offer Letter? 

Has any member/person got the state sponsorship in such fashion?

I shall be grateful if you people please guide me in this regard.

Sharif Uddin


----------



## aff (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello!
Hope you are well. We had applied for NT sponsorship but they denied of two reasons that we don't know anyone over there and we haven't shown them strong employability. Can anyone help us in this regards as NT is d only option for us


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

what is your occupation?


----------



## nit.bas (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello All,

I recently got a positive assessment for Human Resource Advisor, I have 7.5 overall in my IELTS, min 7 band. As per the NT website I am eligible for state sponsorship, but not sure whats the latest trend is? Any ides for SS for HRA? Help Guys!!
Thanks.....


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Huss81 said:


> Hello GT,
> 
> No I did not recieve any calls during my sponsorship process...


hi Huss, you have been very informative and thanks for all ur sharing. 

Would like to know 

1) if there is any interview for state sponsor or grant

2) for financial proof, is property counted or they must be cash/FD?

3) do they require relatives in NT? unfortunately i have none. 


appreciate your clarification as im getting different opinions from different sources.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hi,

Answer to your questions:

a) No interview conducted. Just the application with the required documents

b) Yes, they count property as proof of finance. In case the property is not in your name (your parent's name), you may get an affidavit stating that your parents have no objections in you considering the property as proof of your financial capability

c) If you have relatives, it will establish your strong ties to the territory. But even if you don't, they might bump you down from 190 to 489. It is preferable to have relatives, not absolutely necessary. But it is always better to give a few contacts.

Hope this helps.

Rgds
Huss



arbed said:


> hi Huss, you have been very informative and thanks for all ur sharing.
> 
> Would like to know
> 
> ...


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Huss81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for your reply! 

for the property, do you need a statement from valuer or just the S&P & outstanding loan statement from bank? any idea how it works exactly?

as for the relative contacts, I dont have. However I have a few from other states. Does it count?


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi,
For NT sponsorship, what is the difference between:
Evidence that you have undertaken detailed research into living and working in the NT that demonstrates you have a realistic knowledge of the environment you are planning on migrating to including climate, relocation costs, living expenses (for example, food, utilities, rent), and accommodation costs to settle in the NT?
&
A statement documenting your commitment to the NT? 

Do we need to include these two documents separately in our application to NT? As per my understanding we are including all the points in commitment statement then again why research statement into living & working in NT.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

indossie said:


> Hi,
> For NT sponsorship, what is the difference between:
> Evidence that you have undertaken detailed research into living and working in the NT that demonstrates you have a realistic knowledge of the environment you are planning on migrating to including climate, relocation costs, living expenses (for example, food, utilities, rent), and accommodation costs to settle in the NT?
> &
> ...


This is the same question I ask myself these 2 days... But as I guess, we need to follow the document check list in the the end of app. form.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Answer to your questions:
> 
> ...


Dear Huss, are you sure about b) point, that someone can use the property that is in his parents name? I mean can he really rely on that and not change the property into his name? :confused2:


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

No it is not required to be in the applicant's name. My property documents were partly in my parent's name and that didn't give me any trouble. You could either take the original cost of the property or get a valuation done from a registered valuer.

As for the NT commitment letter, you mention the "reasons you want to move to NT". This includes culture, your career development, climate etc etc. Whereas the research means the "cost of living" research where you are making sure that you know how much it costs to live here and that you have the means to survive, get a job and make a living in NT.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> No it is not required to be in the applicant's name. My property documents were partly in my parent's name and that didn't give me any trouble. You could either take the original cost of the property or get a valuation done from a registered valuer.
> 
> As for the NT commitment letter, you mention the "reasons you want to move to NT". This includes culture, your career development, climate etc etc. Whereas the research means the "cost of living" research where you are making sure that you know how much it costs to live here and that you have the means to survive, get a job and make a living in NT.


Dear Huss81, please help regarding the financial capacity, as I understand, you also had a property evaluated by valuer. So, in the NT application, where they ask how much funds are you going to bring to NT, what did you answer - you mentioned the whole financial capacity evidence's amount (property+cash/bank money) or simply cash/bank money?


----------



## praghuveer (Apr 18, 2015)

I wrote to the migration NT regarding showing parent's property for my financial assets and have got a mail from them with an affirmative saying that I can show it, but need to provide a letter of authorization from my parents.

Got one question regarding timeline for NT SS, a lot has been said in the forums here but the timelines given vary a lot. So does anybody have the recent timelines, any body recently got the sponsorship. I am about to apply for the sponsorship now.

I am applying for Quality Assurance Manager, is there anyone applying for the same or is there anybody who already made it with the same occupation.


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

praghuveer said:


> I wrote to the migration NT regarding showing parent's property for my financial assets and have got a mail from them with an affirmative saying that I can show it, but need to provide a letter of authorization from my parents.
> 
> Got one question regarding timeline for NT SS, a lot has been said in the forums here but the timelines given vary a lot. So does anybody have the recent timelines, any body recently got the sponsorship. I am about to apply for the sponsorship now.
> 
> I am applying for Quality Assurance Manager, is there anyone applying for the same or is there anybody who already made it with the same occupation.


Hi Raghuveer,
One of my friend got positive assessment for 489 from NT in about 10 weeks, but that was in January. I'm sorry that I couldn't be of much help regarding current timelines.

I suppose an affidavit from parents about financial support would be all right along with property valuation report. By the way, how/where are you getting your property evaluated from? Is it through CA or any registered valuation person and what are the formats to do it? I'm planning to apply as well, so can you please let me know the details.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

nit.bas said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I recently got a positive assessment for Human Resource Advisor, I have 7.5 overall in my IELTS, min 7 band. As per the NT website I am eligible for state sponsorship, but not sure whats the latest trend is? Any ides for SS for HRA? Help Guys!!
> Thanks.....


congrats on getting one step closer to aus! SS takes about 2-3 months. Have you submitted your EOI? The only states open are NT and WA, however it's harder for WA coz u need to show an employment letter. Otherwise the state offer would lapse after some time, 1 month if not mistaken. Someone posted aobut this before. everyone is hoping that other states would open up by July so fingers crossed. btw you can check out this forum group about HRA here.. there are more HRA related posts.. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...esource-adviser-223111-a-131.html#post6935618


----------



## HS1978 (Jun 7, 2015)

praghuveer said:


> I wrote to the migration NT regarding showing parent's property for my financial assets and have got a mail from them with an affirmative saying that I can show it, but need to provide a letter of authorization from my parents.
> 
> Got one question regarding timeline for NT SS, a lot has been said in the forums here but the timelines given vary a lot. So does anybody have the recent timelines, any body recently got the sponsorship. I am about to apply for the sponsorship now.
> 
> I am applying for Quality Assurance Manager, is there anyone applying for the same or is there anybody who already made it with the same occupation.


Hi Prag:

I am from Pakistan and applying for same position in NT; I am done with IELTS and Vetassess and now intending to submitt EOI and NT nomination request.

Regards,
HS


----------



## sunainakaushik (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I am all set to apply for the NT state sponsorship (489 visa) and I am stuck at the filing work. Can you please help me on how should I show them the job prospects, I have the job advertisements related to my field and I have applied in some of them, should I just copy paste it on a word format? and what about the research done on the reallocation cost and living cost?

I have done a thorough research on it, how should I explain them?

Please help
Sincerely,

Sunaina


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Hi! Can anyone please explain. Will it have a negative effect on my application if I submit an EOI for SS from NT. I have already submitted EOI for NSW 190 and 189.


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## HS1978 (Jun 7, 2015)

Basharbd said:


> Hello Ajay:
> 
> Thank you for your information. I am gonna lodge the application shortly by an Agent. All research works have been done already & now this is time to upload & apply. Please keep me in your prayers.
> 
> ...


Salam Bashar: I am facing the similar situation, need to talk if you can connect please.
I need to apply before 19th Nov so thats bit urgent.

Thanks,
Hina


----------



## vats (Jan 18, 2016)

ajaymannat said:


> Hi bashar
> Still there is scope for u but u have to search jobs for u and have to show very strong employment prospects
> U have to search from websites like seek.com and if there are min 10 jobs for your occupation,u still have a chance


Hi Ajaymannat, I have one question from you as we share same occupation.
I am an Architect(with 3 years experience) and want to immigrate to OZ, I even have my sister there on PR(189) NSW.
I am thinking of applying 190 through 312111(Architectural Draftsman) but after checking things out, I came to know only NT (Darwin) is sponsoring for this occupation and others are not. Is it worth taking this risk of applying as 312111(Job role match 100%) or I should think of applying 133111(Construction project manager,Job roles match60-70%). I am confused. What are the chances of getting invitation from NT and assessment positive from Vetasses. Please help. I just want to apply as soon as possible. I know much about the application process and all. just curious about the above fact. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

Hello, 
Well I have gone through the group and have found many information. Thank you all for providing and sharing such information.
Well I'm also Appling for ss nt. Here some facts about me.

1- Recently NT has opened my occupation (I. E. Telecom network engineer) for 190. My occupation comes in their priority list. I think this will increase my chances for 190.
2- I have my brother working in Queensland on work visa. And I have many cousins citizens of Australia but living in different state.
3- I'm including my mother in my application as she is alone and 6 years old and I'm the only one to take care. She lives with me.
4- well my bank statement is not good at all nor of my husband. But year back my mother gifted me a land. Which would be worthing 100,000AUD. But I haven't got it on my name due to corrupt and delay process of change of ownership. Well in addition I have got some gold and cash (AUD) which is not in my bank.
5- I have done online research and I have found 20+ jobs that are 90% relevant to me.

I have few queries if anyone can answer I would be glad.
1- how can I show my financial assets? As I don't have any solid documented proof.
2- can I include my mother in application?
3- what are the chances that I will get PR not TR?

Hope that I'm clear about my queries and situation and someone could answer. Thanks.


----------



## Hardeep689 (Jul 15, 2015)

sarah.alvi said:


> Hello,
> Well I have gone through the group and have found many information. Thank you all for providing and sharing such information.
> Well I'm also Appling for ss nt. Here some facts about me.
> 
> ...


Hi Sarah,

I have recently received 489 ss invitation from NT in Accountant occupation although I also applied for 190 and shown atleast 10 job prospects in my field.

1) Parent's funds are accepted by NT. You shall make an affidavit of support from your mother and have property/land valuation report from registered valuer/architect and attach these as evidence.
2) I don't know much about this, however, you have to prove that she is dependent upon you.
3) NT will offer you PR only if you have job offer otherwise TR is offered.


----------



## 514149143 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey guys,

I am a Training and Development professional and today lodged my file for NT through my agent as NT is the only option as of now.should I also apply for South Australia if it opens up in my occupation or NT can gice me SS,

Your experience can give good idea to me.

Regards
Manish Sharma


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Hardeep689 said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> I have recently received 489 ss invitation from NT in Accountant occupation although I also applied for 190 and shown atleast 10 job prospects in my field.
> 
> ...


How sure is you about last line? That is they will not offer PR without job offer or close family ties? Is it 100%?


----------



## Hardeep689 (Jul 15, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> How sure is you about last line? That is they will not offer PR without job offer or close family ties? Is it 100%?


Hi ozpunjabi,

I was basically commenting as per her case details as she has not mentioned close family ties in NT. Moreover, in my opinion they may offer PR in following cases;

1) job offer
2) close family ties in NT
3) studied for no less than two years at any Charles Darwin University campus in the NT


----------



## 514149143 (Dec 30, 2014)

Guys is it necessary to have job offer in NT to get SS... I have lodged my 190 visa file yesterday but don't have any job offer right now.... how much chances I have to get SS positively... and what will be the timelines for the same...


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

514149143 said:


> Guys is it necessary to have job offer in NT to get SS... I have lodged my 190 visa file yesterday but don't have any job offer right now.... how much chances I have to get SS positively... and what will be the timelines for the same...


Specifically in order to get 190 nomination, you have to show strong ties to NT in the form of job offer, relatives in NT or having studied in Charles Darwin University in NT. However, if you do not have any of the above, you might still get state nomination, but it would be subclass 489 if you meet the rest of the criteria.


----------



## 514149143 (Dec 30, 2014)

indossie said:


> Specifically in order to get 190 nomination, you have to show strong ties to NT in the form of job offer, relatives in NT or having studied in Charles Darwin University in NT. However, if you do not have any of the above, you might still get state nomination, but it would be subclass 489 if you meet the rest of the criteria.


Thanks Dear for your valuable response.

If you could also tell me your views towards NT in comparison to other states of Australia. It will help me and my family to understand more.


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

514149143 said:


> Thanks Dear for your valuable response.
> 
> If you could also tell me your views towards NT in comparison to other states of Australia. It will help me and my family to understand more.



Well, I've lived in Queensland (Gold Coast & Brisbane) for three years & loved it. I have few friends who moved to NT for various reasons and according to them NT is little expensive compared to other states. Also, job opportunities are few. However, do not stress too much about it as most of the states more or less. Only concern would be get state nomination. Lemme know if you want any further details. Cheers!!


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

Hardeep689 said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> I have recently received 489 ss invitation from NT in Accountant occupation although I also applied for 190 and shown atleast 10 job prospects in my field.
> 
> ...


Hello Hardeep,
Thank you very much for the information that you have provided. Well there are few more things that I would like to mention. I have just check in detail their occupation list and I have found that Telecommunications Network Engineering comes is in priority list of the state. My husband has also got a family friend in NT and many 1st cousins as citizens. Would that help in getting 190?


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

sarah.alvi said:


> Hello Hardeep,
> Thank you very much for the information that you have provided. Well there are few more things that I would like to mention. I have just check in detail their occupation list and I have found that Telecommunications Network Engineering comes is in priority list of the state. My husband has also got a family friend in NT and many 1st cousins as citizens. Would that help in getting 190?


I believe NT are reluctant to sponsor people on 190s as they know there is nothing keeping them in NT as they could work anywhere with that visa. Possibly the reason why the above poster got a 489 and not the 190 they also applied for ??


----------



## 514149143 (Dec 30, 2014)

indossie said:


> Well, I've lived in Queensland (Gold Coast & Brisbane) for three years & loved it. I have few friends who moved to NT for various reasons and according to them NT is little expensive compared to other states. Also, job opportunities are few. However, do not stress too much about it as most of the states more or less. Only concern would be get state nomination. Lemme know if you want any further details. Cheers!!


Thanks dear...

Your reply has boosted my confidence to get the pr soon. I'll keep you posted if further progress happens.


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> I believe NT are reluctant to sponsor people on 190s as they know there is nothing keeping them in NT as they could work anywhere with that visa. Possibly the reason why the above poster got a 489 and not the 190 they also applied for ??


Well that is something disappointing!! May be the condition varies on case to case basis.. Wouldn't they consider family friend ..?


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

sarah.alvi said:


> Well that is something disappointing!! May be the condition varies on case to case basis.. Wouldn't they consider family friend ..?


Yes i think if you show you have strong ties to the area they may approve a 190...


----------



## oknee (Jul 29, 2013)

hello,

I am an intending applicant for NT sponsorship. I am kind of confused on these 2 requirements: evidence of research done on NT and the commitment letter. I feel both are talking about the same thing. please, can somebody clear me on this.


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> Yes i think if you show you have strong ties to the area they may approve a 190...


Thanks for the motivation . I was filling up the form. What does "Do you or your spouse have family links in the NT?" mean? If I have any family friend over their can I check 'yes'?


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

sarah.alvi said:


> Thanks for the motivation . I was filling up the form. What does "Do you or your spouse have family links in the NT?" mean? If I have any family friend over their can I check 'yes'?


I dont know how "close" the link needs to be. There will probably be guidance on NT website ? I don't imagine a cousin's, friend's, next door neighbour would count.....


----------



## Nuwan85 (May 2, 2016)

Hey Bro

Have you got your visa?


----------



## Nuwan85 (May 2, 2016)

Hello

CAn you help me regarding some questions?


----------



## lakhi7299 (May 28, 2015)

Dear 

Can you pls guide how you give response to two questions - regarding why you choose NT to live and what are the reasons to applying for NT nomination


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

lakhi7299 said:


> Dear
> 
> Can you pls guide how you give response to two questions - regarding why you choose NT to live and what are the reasons to applying for NT nomination


Lakhi,

Just research online about the attractions, lifestyle & opportunities NT offers compared to others. For instance, opportunities that NT offers in your skill areas, low unemployment, availability of schools, medical facilities, low population, etc. Build your answers that suit your needs & skills..


----------



## 514149143 (Dec 30, 2014)

Guys, My consultant has sent my file to NT on 25th April and got the acknowledgement on yesterdayon 4th May.

Can anyone give idea about how much time they take normally for sending an invite to the candidate...

Manish Sharma 

*<SNIP> Don't post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi, How much does it cost to apply for NT state sponsorship ?


----------



## Nuwan85 (May 2, 2016)

hi
There is no fee


----------



## Hardeep689 (Jul 15, 2015)

514149143 said:


> Guys, My consultant has sent my file to NT on 25th April and got the acknowledgement on yesterdayon 4th May.
> 
> Can anyone give idea about how much time they take normally for sending an invite to the candidate...
> 
> ...


NT says about 10 weeks processing time but I got my approval within 10 days from acknowledgement.


----------



## jveer (May 28, 2015)

Can someone tell me what to write in statement of service and commitment statement. I am applying for Queensland. Also how to show funds. Any clue will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

Hardeep689 said:


> NT says about 10 weeks processing time but I got my approval within 10 days from acknowledgement.


Congrats Hardeep on your approval. Can you please share which visa category (489/190) you applied? Also, when did you apply along with your job designation. It would be helpful for others too establish timeline for approvals.

Thanks,


----------



## 514149143 (Dec 30, 2014)

indossie said:


> Congrats Hardeep on your approval. Can you please share which visa category (489/190) you applied? Also, when did you apply along with your job designation. It would be helpful for others too establish timeline for approvals.
> 
> Thanks,


Great Hardeep and many congratulations 

Kindly share your timelines, visa 190/489 and occupation code

Thanks


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello 489 friends,

Well, for us it's been just like a dream run....

Chasing this dream since 2014 year end....

Applied for my assessment, got -ve from AACA (first shocker) - Dec,2014

Applied for my spouse from Vetassess, result +ve but 2 days after she lost 5 precious points on AGE(turn 33). Dec 2015 ..... didn't explore this possibility earlier, as it was on CSOL and with typical conditions....

Filed my advisory for alternative code - bit dicey response - my agent insisted for Skill assessment, though - March 2016

Filed for invitation from NT for spouse - only 50 points (provided Bank statement on April 13th) - April second week.
WITH (ALMOST) NO HOPE....

Her occupation eliminated from NT list - April 14

Apllied Full Assessment for myself - April 27th 



Received invite from NT for spouse - April 29th ( miracle for us), As my agent had applied 2-4 days before the release of New List 

Signed and sent back - April 29th

Approved - May 3rd

Apllied 489 visa - May 5th........

No idea, what happens next ????

Just sharing to raise the spirits of those who are in the same boat......... or even in a better ship !

Cheers


----------



## 514149143 (Dec 30, 2014)

J and J said:


> Hello 489 friends,
> 
> Well, for us it's been just like a dream run....
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations buddy

Hope to get our invite soon too...


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

J and J said:


> Hello 489 friends,
> 
> Well, for us it's been just like a dream run....
> 
> ...


Hello J&J,

Congrats on your invite. Please keep us posted about your timelines & stay in touch.

Cheers!!


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

sure, dear !


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello Peeps,

ANZSCO - 223111 (HRA)

I have got 2 doubts- 

1. I got positive assessment from VETASESS on June, 2015. For how long, is this report valid?

2. Even If I apply for subclass - 190 in NT, chances are, that I will end up getting 489 visa instead of 190. If I accept 489 invitation and later on (maybe after 1 year) apply for PR - 190. Will I have to get my VETASSESS done all over again? Secondly, is it even possible to apply for 190 visa if you already have 489 visa?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

navjotarora89 said:


> Hello Peeps,
> 
> ANZSCO - 223111 (HRA)
> 
> ...


1. DIBP accepts assessment upto 3 years old unless lesser validity is specified like in ACS.
2. No need to get vetassess again after one year. You can apply 189 or 190 while holding 489.


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> 1. DIBP accepts assessment upto 3 years old unless lesser validity is specified like in ACS.
> 2. No need to get vetassess again after one year. You can apply 189 or 190 while holding 489.


Thanks a lot for the prompt reply


----------



## Vivek134214 (Aug 30, 2015)

ajaymannat said:


> Hi all
> I got my sponsorship today thanks to all buddys i can write yaar
> Too happy and cant handle this happiness



Hi Ajay, 

Hope you are doing great!

I am also applying for NT and it is the last option for me to apply. I and my wife will be coming to the Darwin. Could you please tell me in which occupation have you applied and how long does it take to process invitation? 

I trust you are there so please share your experience of finding job, amaccomodation and what kind of struggle you've gone through? 

Regards,

Vivek


----------



## Vivek134214 (Aug 30, 2015)

J and J said:


> Hello 489 friends,
> 
> Well, for us it's been just like a dream run....
> 
> ...



Hi J n J 

Wish you all luck and big day is right here soon. 

My employer has received varification call from vetassess and now I m totally clueless as Its been 4 days he got a call from
Vetasses. Now my consultat is telling me that I and my previous employer recieve a call soon and if not, then they will come in person to conduct an interview. 

Has any one experienced such situation like me? How long does it take to issue result of assessment after varification? 

I will be applying under 489 category. Please be in touch and share your experiences. It would be a great help. 


Thanks 

Vivek


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hardeep689 said:


> NT says about 10 weeks processing time but I got my approval within 10 days from acknowledgement.


Hi Hardeep,

Age = 15
Education= 15
Experience= 15
IELTS= 10 

I am currently on 55 points occupation 262113 (Systems Administrator) , any idea if i have a chance for NT SS?


----------



## Vikram2807 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi friends... I git my nomination from NT on 29th june after 10 days


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

Vikram2807 said:


> Hi friends... I git my nomination from NT on 29th june after 10 days


Congrats. You have got invitation so quickly, what is your occupation by the way?


----------



## Vikram2807 (Jul 3, 2016)

indossie said:


> Vikram2807 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi friends... I git my nomination from NT on 29th june after 10 days
> ...


489 state sponsorship insurance broker


----------



## pvpatel (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello friends

I have one doubt about NT state sponsorship
As per DBIP I am scoring 55 including state sponsorship for subclass 189 and will score 60 after 10 september because I will complete 25 years on 10 september.

My question is that with 55 points can i apply for state sponsorship


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Vikram2807 said:


> Hi friends... I git my nomination from NT on 29th june after 10 days


Hi Vikram,

Congratulations. Nice to know you got SS. I am also going to apply for NT SS wanted to ask few questions 

What was ur total points? Mine will be 55 without SS. 
Is ur occupation part of SOL or CSOL? mine is Sys Admin (CSOL)
Did you claim any points for english proficiency?


----------



## Vikram2807 (Jul 3, 2016)

zpat978 said:


> Vikram2807 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi friends... I git my nomination from NT on 29th june after 10 days
> ...



Hi.
My total points were 50 without SS and my occupation is insurance broker and no points for english... Best of luck to you also


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi,

I am new to this thread. I am a mechanical engineer(233512) with 60 point including SS. I plan to apply for NT ss (190). I would like to know if NT invites mechanical engineers. Seniors in the forum kindly share your experiences..


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

toAustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this thread. I am a mechanical engineer(233512) with 60 point including SS. I plan to apply for NT ss (190). I would like to know if NT invites mechanical engineers. Seniors in the forum kindly share your experiences..


Hi,

If your occupation is in NT list you might get invitation for subclass 489, but not 190 unless you have strong ties to NT in the form of relatives or job offer from NT employer.


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

indossie said:


> Hi,
> 
> If your occupation is in NT list you might get invitation for subclass 489, but not 190 unless you have strong ties to NT in the form of relatives or job offer from NT employer.


My occupation is in NT list. So if I apply for 190 what will happen :
1. NT rejects my application 
Or
2. Offers me subclass 489


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

toAustralia said:


> My occupation is in NT list. So if I apply for 190 what will happen :
> 1. NT rejects my application
> Or
> 2. Offers me subclass 489



Yes, they reject 190, but still offer you 489. At least this has been the case with few of my friends.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

*SS 489 for Sys Admin 50 points*

Need help on on ST State Sponsorship 

Points 
Age: 15 
Education: 15 
IELTS = 10 
Experience = 10 
total = 50 
Occupation= System Administrator 

Do i have a chance to apply for NT SS 489 subclass as my total is currently on 50 points without SS?


----------



## Vu HoNguyen (Feb 13, 2016)

navjotarora89 said:


> Hello Peeps,
> 
> ANZSCO - 223111 (HRA)
> 
> ...


1. 3 years unless stated otherwise in any state you apply for permanent resident visa.

2. As mention in point 1, you don't have to apply for assessment again. However, it's not very sensible to do so since 489 is a bridging visa to your PR status by visa 887? Plus it will cost you another AUD3,600 (or more if they decided to hike the visa fee) for visa 190? Unless you really want to achieve the PR status faster and have no problem with financial capacity, you can totally do that


----------



## Vu HoNguyen (Feb 13, 2016)

zpat978 said:


> Need help on on ST State Sponsorship
> 
> Points
> Age: 15
> ...


Yes you can apply for visa 489. However, NT requires you to show evidence of employment offer for this occupation. You should check with NT government first before you go for it.

If I were you, I would go for South Australia state nomination. It would be easier since they don't require employment offer. Hope it helps


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Vu HoNguyen said:


> Yes you can apply for visa 489. However, NT requires you to show evidence of employment offer for this occupation. You should check with NT government first before you go for it.
> 
> If I were you, I would go for South Australia state nomination. It would be easier since they don't require employment offer. Hope it helps


I checked South Australia site. It seems for all ICT occupation for State Nomination Minimum points requirements is 70 including state sponsorship. I am on 50 without SS so looks like will not meet the special conditions. 

Any other state i could eligible with current points of 50 without SS?


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Vikram2807 said:


> Hi.
> My total points were 50 without SS and my occupation is insurance broker and no points for english... Best of luck to you also


Thank you for the reply. Did u have to show financial capacity proofs? what is the minimum bank balance (cash) needed for family of three i.e 1 primary + Spouse + Kid.? I read AUD 50,000 assets but dont know bank balance.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re-apply Procedure*

Hi does anyone know the Re-apply Procedure for NT SS ?

How long do we need to stay to Re-apply or any policy.

Thank you,
Pradeeptha


----------



## aadiv83 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi All

Does any one knows migration agent that deals in NT SS in India.

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

aadiv83 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does any one knows migration agent that deals in NT SS in India.
> 
> ...


Hi aadiv83,

The process is pretty much simple & straight forward. Most people apply on their own and take help from this forum in case of any doubts.


----------



## emtiaz_A (Nov 15, 2015)

i am considering to apply at NT for 190. occupation marketing specialists
my point is 55 and need SS for qualify. but my agent told me it is difficult to get NT sponsorship. Is it true?


----------



## aadiv83 (Jul 13, 2016)

indossie said:


> Hi aadiv83,
> 
> The process is pretty much simple & straight forward. Most people apply on their own and take help from this forum in case of any doubts.


Thanks Indossie

Can someone give me expert advise on financial requirement for submitting application for NT as it says we have to show evidence of $65000 in case of 2 dependents.

Is this $65000 has to be cash only or can be mixed of liquid and solid asset and if yes, can we show that in Indian currency or change to AUD .

Thanks in advance


----------



## b maged (Jul 15, 2016)

*Mr.*

Hello,

Can you please advise me on the following, as I am applying for NT sponsorship for ANZSO code 221213 external auditor.

Regards the financial capacity requirement, as my property value is more than the 35000 AUD, do I still have to show a bank statement ? , also, would the property's contract of sale and a estate agency valuation be enough evidences to show.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

b maged said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please advise me on the following, as I am applying for NT sponsorship for ANZSO code 221213 external auditor.
> 
> Regards the financial capacity requirement, as my property value is more than the 35000 AUD, do I still have to show a bank statement ? , also, would the property's contract of sale and a estate agency valuation be enough evidences to show.


I showed some bank statements as well (fixed deposits)

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

aadiv83 said:


> Thanks Indossie
> 
> Can someone give me expert advise on financial requirement for submitting application for NT as it says we have to show evidence of $65000 in case of 2 dependents.
> 
> ...


Mixed ok and i showed in LKR and converted to AUS

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## rena694 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Wanna seek your opinion... 

Regarding financial requirement, what else can be included? Property? Car? Money? What if the property is not under my name (main applicant), it is under my spouse name. Can it still be counted?


----------



## Vikram2807 (Jul 3, 2016)

rena694 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Wanna seek your opinion...
> 
> Regarding financial requirement, what else can be included? Property? Car? Money? What if the property is not under my name (main applicant), it is under my spouse name. Can it still be counted?


Yes... But you have to take affidavit from them


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

rena694 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Wanna seek your opinion...
> 
> Regarding financial requirement, what else can be included? Property? Car? Money? What if the property is not under my name (main applicant), it is under my spouse name. Can it still be counted?


Spouse can be considered. I showed money n land. 

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## rena694 (Jul 18, 2016)

Vikram2807 said:


> Yes... But you have to take affidavit from them


Hi Vikram2807,

Affidavit?


----------



## rena694 (Jul 18, 2016)

Preax said:


> Spouse can be considered. I showed money n land.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


Hi Preax,

Thanks for your reply. How is your process getting on? What is the status?


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello everyone.. Why no activities here? Anyone got sponsorship?

I have one doubt. I applied for NT sponsorship through an agent yesterday. Agent told that NT will send acknowledgment mail confirming that they received the application. My Agent haven't received any mail so far in my case.

How long will it take to receive the acknowledgment mail?


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

toAustralia said:


> Hello everyone.. Why no activities here? Anyone got sponsorship?
> 
> I have one doubt. I applied for NT sponsorship through an agent yesterday. Agent told that NT will send acknowledgment mail confirming that they received the application. My Agent haven't received any mail so far in my case.
> 
> How long will it take to receive the acknowledgment mail?


I got it within 10-14 days

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Preax said:


> I got it within 10-14 days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


Thank you Preax.. 

Normally how long will it take to receive the reply after getting the acknowledgment?:confused2:


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

toAustralia said:


> Thank you Preax..
> 
> Normally how long will it take to receive the reply after getting the acknowledgment?:confused2:


I got the reply within 8 weeks after i submit.

6 weeks after they acknowledge

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Preax said:


> I got the reply within 8 weeks after i submit.
> 
> 6 weeks after they acknowledge
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


Thank you Preax for the reply..


----------



## Ishaq wardak (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello everyone.

I have applied for NT SS in start of july through agent but i didn,t get any acknowledgement or reply from NT.
i discussed it with my agent and asked him ,he told me that now a days when case is allocated to Case officer they do further correspondence,

So please kindly guide my if any one has faced or facing such problem i am worried.


----------



## lld (May 22, 2015)

Hello dear all, I am an HR advisor planning to apply for NT sponsorship in couple of days. I have some doubts in regards with my EOI profile and would be thankful if you could help to clarify those. I have 70 points not including SS and have selected NSW with hope to get an invitation, but no success till now. Now before applying to NT may I select Any state option or I'd rather select NT as preferable territory so that it will give me more chances to get nomination? 
Please tell me guys, are there any HR professionals here who recently got SS from NT?
Thanks in advance


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Has any mechanical engineer got sponsored by NT recently?


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

I guess after a processing time of 8 weeks, NT will offer only 489 even if we apply for 190

Then should we wait for another 8 weeks of processing time for 489 to get the sponsorship?


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

HI

Does anyone got the NT SS ?

Everyone is Silent


----------



## Wasi 1972 (Jun 19, 2016)

Dear seniors,
Having relatives (such as in laws in other state and no relative in Northern Territory) hurts state sponsorship prospects for Northern territory.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Wasi 1972 (Jun 19, 2016)

Dear seniors and other members
Does it hurt Northern Territory state sponsorship prospect if an applicant is having in-laws leaving in other state and no relative in Northern Territory?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

I want to apply for NT ss as a general accountant. Hv 65DIBP points score and a few friends in NT. My main challenge is the proof of financial capacity. I have debts in excess of 60 000AUD and have a court judgement to dau l.should be paid. A few assets including a car have been attached by the courts so far and being auctioned. Will this qaulify as proof of my financial capacity under NT state nomination?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kris007 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi,

I would like to apply for NT nomination. My question is whether i should submit all copies of certificates and proof of fund while submitting my application or whether i can submit it at a later stage if they approve my application.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

Most of us load documents at time of application, I think you should do that as it's very easy for them to decline and say lack of documentation. Honestly NT is taking over 2.5 months, its smarter to upload documents before hand.
To answer your question, I don't think there is a hard rule of adding documents as in one of the cases, applicant genuinely forgot to upload payslips and they asked for it


----------



## beefeeder (Nov 22, 2016)

Hello, this is my first post on the forum! I’ve been reading the posts for a few weeks now, and they’ve been very informative – thanks to all contributors. 

My wife recently received a positive skills assessment and just took her IELTS last week (for additional points). We’re starting to put together her application for state sponsorship for a subclass 190 visa. However, I’ve read on this forum that getting the 190 nomination is unlikely without a job offer (which we don’t have) or relatives in the NT (which we also don’t have). Is there any other way of increasing our chances of the 190 that anyone can suggest? Or should we set our sights on the 489 instead?

Thanks,

John


----------



## manpreet1807 (Jun 22, 2016)

gt1896 said:


> thanks huss. i have applied for eoi last june 1st week. till now no replies. when i checked with my agent about it , they said NT is slow with the process and they may give a call to me to check the authenticity of my migration.
> 
> thats why i checked with you ;;
> 
> ...


hello hope you got visa ,,
can u tell me that did you get any call from CO ?


----------



## manpreet1807 (Jun 22, 2016)

gt1896 said:


> thanks huss. i have applied for eoi last june 1st week. till now no replies. when i checked with my agent about it , they said NT is slow with the process and they may give a call to me to check the authenticity of my migration.
> 
> thats why i checked with you ;;
> 
> ...


hello dear 
hope you got visa ,, i am little worried about mine one ../
can u tell me that did you get any call from CO ?..
and if yes .. what type of ques they ask ??


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi, 

If I want to apply for NT, do I need to send a certified copy of my documents? 

Appreciate your help. 

Thanks.


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

Abood said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I want to apply for NT, do I need to send a certified copy of my documents?
> 
> ...


Thats the requirement on the NT gov website, certify all documents

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsparrow (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello Guys,

Im want to apply for SS in NT under Network Administrator - 263112 . Can anyone advice me the chance to get SS with out job offer. 

Cheers
John


----------



## c_Shroff81 (Dec 7, 2016)

lld said:


> Hello dear all, I am an HR advisor planning to apply for NT sponsorship in couple of days. I have some doubts in regards with my EOI profile and would be thankful if you could help to clarify those. I have 70 points not including SS and have selected NSW with hope to get an invitation, but no success till now. Now before applying to NT may I select Any state option or I'd rather select NT as preferable territory so that it will give me more chances to get nomination?
> Please tell me guys, are there any HR professionals here who recently got SS from NT?
> Thanks in advance


Hello!

While applying for NT, you have to select only NT (per my migration agent) els the chances for the nomination would be thin!


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

My ocupation 233513 is not in list.
Can anyone please comfirm my statement? I can not apply?

NT Migration Occupation List - Australia's Northern Territory


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

233513 plant engineer:
189 available, 242/1538 places left, 70 points needed for eoi.
Vic state spons avail, ielts 7 each, 2 years work experience or phd in last 5 years.
WA state spons avail, 1 yr au work exp or 3 yr overseas, ielts 7 and employment contract
NT, csol application way is avail where u need very very very strong employment evidence


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Tchin said:


> 233513 plant engineer:
> 189 available, 242/1538 places left, 70 points needed for eoi.
> Vic state spons avail, ielts 7 each, 2 years work experience or phd in last 5 years.
> WA state spons avail, 1 yr au work exp or 3 yr overseas, ielts 7 and employment contract
> NT, csol application way is avail where u need very very very strong employment evidence


thanks for the stats.
I can not qualify for any of the states  

Please explain how you estimated that 70 points are required for 189?


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

Under invitation process and cutoff heading

23 November 2016 round results


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Preax said:


> I got the reply within 8 weeks after i submit.
> 
> 6 weeks after they acknowledge
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


Hi Preax,

Just wanted to ask about NT application. Will i get 5 points if i have a relative in NT?

Just saw it in the immitracker site. So wanted to know if its true. if you could help me?

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

chubs3 said:


> Hi Preax,
> 
> Just wanted to ask about NT application. Will i get 5 points if i have a relative in NT?
> 
> ...


For a family sponsored visa if your relative is an eligible sponsor and they are willing to sponsor you

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Vovo said:


> For a family sponsored visa if your relative is an eligible sponsor and they are willing to sponsor you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Hey thanks man for the prompt reply. 

What do you mean by eligible sponsor. (Just clarifying)

I have a sister living there. So she is ready to sponsor.


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

chubs3 said:


> Hey thanks man for the prompt reply.
> 
> What do you mean by eligible sponsor. (Just clarifying)
> 
> I have a sister living there. So she is ready to sponsor.


Check out the requirements under the family sponsored visa on the dibp website. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Vovo said:


> Check out the requirements under the family sponsored visa on the dibp website.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Sure. 

Thanks mate.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

chubs3 said:


> Hi Preax,
> 
> Just wanted to ask about NT application. Will i get 5 points if i have a relative in NT?
> 
> ...


Hi Sorry for the late reply. I think vovo gave u the perfect answer.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghanniya (Jan 9, 2017)

*State Sponsorship TimeLine*

Hello,

I have applied for NT State Sponsorship on 1 Sep 2016. They acknowledged my application in October 2016. But since then I have never heard anything from them. Can anyone share their experience? I fear if they would ever response me back? Or how to followup on my application.


----------



## arslan2016 (Jan 11, 2017)

Vovo said:


> I want to apply for NT ss as a general accountant. Hv 65DIBP points score and a few friends in NT. My main challenge is the proof of financial capacity. I have debts in excess of 60 000AUD and have a court judgement to dau l.should be paid. A few assets including a car have been attached by the courts so far and being auctioned. Will this qaulify as proof of my financial capacity under NT state nomination?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hi Vovo i just wanted to know do you have debts in Australia or in your resident country? Appreciate if you reply Thanks


----------



## arslan2016 (Jan 11, 2017)

*Employability statement*

Hi guys I am new on this Platform looking for help to make a statement about this topic which is on Application form.

"Persuasive evidence to demonstrate employability in the NT in the nominated occupation"

I found nearly 8 job adds regarding my occupation. My application is ready to submit but i am stuck on this how to make a statement for this. Appreciate If anyone send me a sample about it this statement.


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

Chubs3
There are 3 seperate sponsored visas which are common
190 state sponsored permanent visa, gives u 5 additional points
489 state sponsored temporary visa, gives you 10 additional points
489 family sponsored temporary visa, gives you 10 extra points
The first 2 visas are state sponsored, in case of NT, you need to make application. Your sister living in NT would make your application stronger but state will give you points. On application they ask if you have any family residing in Australia.
The third visa is where your sister will sponsor you, in that case you need to apply directly to Immi where you are given 10 extra points. You will NOT get an invitation if your occupation is in pro rata.

Arsalan 2016
The line about employability I personally think they have put to legally refuse a nomination application. If you have enough points, and your application is good they can still refuse your application over this employability statement.
What a lot of previous and current applicants do is have very good research on occupation, keep sending them new jobs in your field and pray.
Last few cases I have herd, they have used this statement to reject good eligible applications
So research and show them the research, job advertisements, communications with potential employers and recruitment agents


----------



## arslan2016 (Jan 11, 2017)

Tchin said:


> Chubs3
> 
> Arsalan 2016
> The line about employability I personally think they have put to legally refuse a nomination application. If you have enough points, and your application is good they can still refuse your application over this employability statement.
> ...


Thanks for reply Tchin. Do you have any sample statement regarding this I am still confused from where to start?

Actually they divided in 4 options as following:

Copies of documents showing strong evidence of your employability in the NT. This can be demonstrated in a number of ways by providing:

1. A statement describing how your skills and experience are in line with NT employer needs.

2. Evidence of this occupation being advertised in the NT multiple times (provide screen dumps of the job adverts, webpage links are not sufficient) and clarify how your qualifications and experience matches the job opening

3. feedback from potential employers

4. A letter of offer of employment from a Northern Territory employer.

I don't have last two. I am looking for 1 if you can help me out cheers.


----------



## Tchin (Oct 24, 2016)

What's your occupation arsalan


----------



## arslan2016 (Jan 11, 2017)

Tchin said:


> What's your occupation arsalan


My occupation is Agricultural Consultant - ANZSCO 234111.

Got my degree and experience assessed through Vetassess.


----------



## Vovo (Aug 7, 2016)

arslan2016 said:


> Hi Vovo i just wanted to know do you have debts in Australia or in your resident country? Appreciate if you reply Thanks


In my country. I wrote to NT to inquire on the issue on the 8th of October and they responded in dec that all debts should be collected first

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## utchey (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello Vikram,

Please I am applying for the same skill Insurance broker for 489 I really like to know if you should any employment opportunities and also in anzco they said registration or license might be required did you show any proof on that.

I am working with an Insurance broker in my country don't have any personal license please how did you do yours will really need to hear from you.

Finally I am having challenges getting more job placement.





Vikram2807 said:


> Hi friends... I git my nomination from NT on 29th june after 10 days


----------



## leoudit (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi All,

I am filling my Northern Territory 190 application and need clarity on the below mentioned questions, which we have to submit with the supporting documents. 

* Evidence that the applicant has undertaken research on the NT and has knowledge of the relocation costs, living expenses (e.g. food, utilities, rent, etc.), and accommodation costs involved with settling in the NT 

* Persuasive evidence to demonstrate employability in the NT in the nominated occupation or a copy of the letter of offer or employment contact if a NT employer has offered employment to the main applicant in their nominated occupation or closely related occupation

Request you to share some relevant document in regards with the above mentioned points.

Thanks


----------



## kris007 (Sep 12, 2016)

*HI*

I am also planning to apply for insurance broker. I need your help on one point in the application.

"5.2 Do you need to be registered and / or licensed to work in your occupation in Australia?"

What to answer for the above question? insurance broker profile says licensing may be required. But where to apply?

Thanks


----------



## kris007 (Sep 12, 2016)

Please advise on the above. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## vishalkamra2006 (Feb 24, 2017)

*Hair or Salon Manger 142114*

Anyone applied for State Sponsorship for Hair or Salon Manger 142114 ?/


----------



## vishalkamra2006 (Feb 24, 2017)

*Salon Manager NT State Nomination*

Hi All _ Has anyone applied for NT State Nomination for Salon Manager, Please reach out. Thank YOu.


----------



## Hunkamir (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello Friends, wish u guys all the best for ur process.

Friends 1 question which is making me mad. Plz help me out wit ur reply.

Can i show my parents property as evidence of financial capacity?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

kris007 said:


> I am also planning to apply for insurance broker. I need your help on one point in the application.
> 
> "5.2 Do you need to be registered and / or licensed to work in your occupation in Australia?"
> 
> ...


Hey kris007, did u get answer to your queries?? Because I'm having trouble with the same question.
Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hunkamir said:


> Hello Friends, wish u guys all the best for ur process.
> 
> Friends 1 question which is making me mad. Plz help me out wit ur reply.
> 
> ...



Hey Hunkamir,

yes you can.

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

chubs3 said:


> Hey Hunkamir,
> 
> yes you can.
> 
> ...


Hi chubs3, I'm new to this forum and can't contact any member privately, I apologise to enter in this conversation but man I really need help regarding NT SS. Plz help me out. Thank you.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsa3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Stha1232..whats ur occupation?


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

rsa3 said:


> Stha1232..whats ur occupation?


I'm civil engineer by occupation..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## emilzaki (Apr 29, 2017)

*Employment Prospectives*

Dear all, 
do I have a chance to obtain a 190 visa or even 489 if my occupation on the NT list and also is top priority. Or they only accept NT residences? 
If yes, do I have to show employment prospectives even my occupation is top priority?

Regards.


----------



## saurabh7863732 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello There,

My name is Saurabh sharma, I have applied for Vetassess on March 13, 2017, for the role of Health promotion officer for Visa 489 for Northern Territory. I am still waiting on the outcome. However, I went to an immigration consultant to clear the immigration process facts. She confused me and said that it is easy to apply for south australia sponsorship as compared to NT, because south australia, doesnt require job posts and showing financal capability. However, NT requires both the things, that is why it is difficult. However, she said that I can apply for both visa 190 as well as 489. 

Secondly, she said that if you migrate to south australia on visa 190, and then again migrate to NT , it would make your chances a bleak to achieve Citizenship, as long as you have a strong reason such as job offer from NT to migrate. My major reason to settle in NT is I have a close friend in Darwin who is ready to help me in each and every way possible. 
Please help. I am a little confused, should I stay with Northern territory migration or South Australia

thanks in advance


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

saurabh7863732 said:


> Hello There,
> 
> My name is Saurabh sharma, I have applied for Vetassess on March 13, 2017, for the role of Health promotion officer for Visa 489 for Northern Territory. I am still waiting on the outcome. However, I went to an immigration consultant to clear the immigration process facts. She confused me and said that it is easy to apply for south australia sponsorship as compared to NT, because south australia, doesnt require job posts and showing financal capability. However, NT requires both the things, that is why it is difficult. However, she said that I can apply for both visa 190 as well as 489.
> 
> ...


Hey Saurabh,

I also feel you should apply for 190 as it has more benefits than 489.

Thanks,
Chubasco


----------



## saurabh7863732 (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks Chubs3,
However, should I go with South Australia or northern territory.
I saw over the net that South Australia require atleast 80 points to qualify. However, NT has lower pints but difficult due to job posts.

Thanks again


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

saurabh7863732 said:


> Thanks Chubs3,
> However, should I go with South Australia or northern territory.
> I saw over the net that South Australia require atleast 80 points to qualify. However, NT has lower pints but difficult due to job posts.
> 
> Thanks again


Hey Saurabh,

You can apply for both in separate EOIs. 

It depends on your points and is there many vacancies for you profile also. 

So which ever invitation you get first you can go ahead then.


Thanks,
Chubasco


----------



## khpatel1990 (Oct 10, 2016)

*Help required for 489 NT Sponsorship requirement*

Hello,

Can anyone help me with sample documents for NT state sponsorship commitment and other NT requirement documents for state sponsorship as I am planning to apply for Mechanical Engineer 233512 occupation.

I am from India. Please suggest me if any Indian living in Darwin so that I can contact him/her and can do research from my side.

Please help me with sample documents.

It would be a great help !!!!!

Regards,
Ketan Patel.<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## khpatel1990 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I am filling my Northern Territory 489 application and need clarity on the below mentioned questions, which we have to submit with the supporting documents. 

* Evidence that the applicant has undertaken research on the NT and has knowledge of the relocation costs, living expenses (e.g. food, utilities, rent, etc.), and accommodation costs involved with settling in the NT 

* Persuasive evidence to demonstrate employability in the NT in the nominated occupation or a copy of the letter of offer or employment contact if a NT employer has offered employment to the main applicant in their nominated occupation or closely related occupation

Request you to share some relevant document in regards with the above mentioned points.

My occupation is Mechanical Engineer 233512.

I have 3 years work experience in Mechanical Engineer and I have completed skill assessment and work experience from Engineers Australia.

Please help me to prepare for NT sponsorship documents.

Regards,
Ketan Patel.


----------



## premsharma (Jan 6, 2017)

leoudit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am filling my Northern Territory 190 application and need clarity on the below mentioned questions, which we have to submit with the supporting documents.
> 
> ...


Hi There,
On NT website there is nothing mentioned like that the applicant should have job offer. Even I am confused with this point as I am also going to apply in NT. I am just waiting for the new list to be released as I am afraid that they don't remove my occupation from the list.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## khpatel1990 (Oct 10, 2016)

premsharma said:


> Hi There,
> On NT website there is nothing mentioned like that the applicant should have job offer. Even I am confused with this point as I am also going to apply in NT. I am just waiting for the new list to be released as I am afraid that they don't remove my occupation from the list.
> :fingerscrossed:


I you have made NT commitment report, Research into NT report, Job Prospect Report then please send me.

I have PM you my E-mail ID.

Regards,
Ketan Patel.


----------



## archit1910 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi everyone can someone help me with procedure to apply for NT SS. I know the occupations are suspended for offshore applicants till July 1, just wanted to know the procedure and prepare all my documents before the new list opens up.

Much appreciated

Regards
Archit

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

archit1910 said:


> Hi everyone can someone help me with procedure to apply for NT SS. I know the occupations are suspended for offshore applicants till July 1, just wanted to know the procedure and prepare all my documents before the new list opens up.
> 
> Much appreciated
> 
> ...


What is your occupation archit??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910 (Oct 19, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> What is your occupation archit??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Customer service manager

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

Hi ketanpatel
Have you placed your application for NT. I am in the same well too.


----------



## khanhphan (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. I intend to apply PR as a Marketing specialist onshore. My profile is:

Age: 33
Experience: 10 years in researching and teaching Marketing at a University
Degree: Bachelor of Business Administration and Master of International Business from The University of Melbourne, Vic, Au. I studied more than 6 subjects of Marketing. And I'm a PhD student with a marketing topic at an Australian Uni with a scholarship.
Ielts: at least 7.5 (can get PTE 79)

My point is 70-75 (exclude state sponsor).

Do I have any hope at skill assessment? And Is there any way for me to get a sponsor with that profile in NT or other states?

Many thanks in advance. All the best of luck to all!


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*No Need to worry*



khanhphan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here. I intend to apply PR as a Marketing specialist onshore. My profile is:
> 
> Age: 33
> Experience: 10 years in researching and teaching Marketing at a University
> ...


Hello Brother,
I think you need not to worry as your education is in alignment with the the specialisation but I am not sure about the experience. As Marketing specialists means Marketing executives, consultants where as you falls under category of tutors. thats what I think. You can consultant any MARA Agent for that.


----------



## khanhphan (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi Gurdeep225,

Many thanks for your thoughts and advice.

I have researched several topics about marketing and customer behaviors. I also supported some companies' and industries' projects. So is that positive for the skill assessment of a marketing specialist?

I'm afraid of the skill assessment stage. if the assessment is positive, I can get 70-75 points excluding state sponsor points. Is that hopeful?

Many thanks again. Hope to get more ideas for you and other members.

I'm studying PhD and living in Perth, WA, Australia.



Gurdeep225 said:


> Hello Brother,
> I think you need not to worry as your education is in alignment with the the specialisation but I am not sure about the experience. As Marketing specialists means Marketing executives, consultants where as you falls under category of tutors. thats what I think. You can consultant any MARA Agent for that.


----------



## madil529 (Oct 12, 2017)

*NT state nomination*



khpatel1990 said:


> I you have made NT commitment report, Research into NT report, Job Prospect Report then please send me.
> 
> I have PM you my E-mail ID.
> 
> ...


if any one have sample documents for NT SS. kindly share me at my email: <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate Content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

khpatel1990 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am filling my Northern Territory 489 application and need clarity on the below mentioned questions, which we have to submit with the supporting documents.
> 
> ...


Hi
Did you apply for NT SS? I need some advises. Please help me.


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

khanhphan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here. I intend to apply PR as a Marketing specialist onshore. My profile is:
> 
> Age: 33
> Experience: 10 years in researching and teaching Marketing at a University
> ...


hi @khanhphan may i know the status of your application? how long did the NT give reply to your application if you got any?


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

*NT Nomination Application Process*

Can you please tell me the correct way of applying for the NT sponsorship? 

Sending all the docs to NT government mail or

Uploading docs to the profile we created from NT government?

Please reply.


Thanks


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

Chash said:


> Can you please tell me the correct way of applying for the NT sponsorship?
> 
> Sending all the docs to NT government mail or
> 
> ...


Upload it in NT migration site.


----------



## Chash (Mar 1, 2018)

NT_8_IS said:


> Upload it in NT migration site.


Thank you


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

If some one ready to bear our expenses then can we use that letter as proof for financial capacity ?? Like if my friend living in NT, write sponsor letter for my expenses.
Please advice


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Agronomist said:


> If some one ready to bear our expenses then can we use that letter as proof for financial capacity ?? Like if my friend living in NT, write sponsor letter for my expenses.
> Please advice




Hi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mission8848 (Jan 28, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> If some one ready to bear our expenses then can we use that letter as proof for financial capacity ?? Like if my friend living in NT, write sponsor letter for my expenses.
> Please advice


If that 'someone' is your relative (brother, sister, niece, nephew, grandmom/dad, in-laws, father/mother, uncle/aunt), then you do not have to provide that letter, if not then you have to. A friend is not a relative.


----------



## Mission8848 (Jan 28, 2017)

You need a job offer from the employer for longer than six months to be a strong case. Or positive comments on your application if not an offer. Dont rely on other people's material. Your own looks original and organic. They know it. Good luck.


Areeb126 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> Greetings.
> I hope people will respond me as you can see my timeline i am very frustrated.
> ...


----------

